# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الأردن >  قانون تنفيذ الأحكام الأجنبية الأردني

## هيثم الفقى

*المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية*


*قانون تنفيذ الأحكام الأجنبية*
*رقم (8) لسنة 1952*
*إعداد* 
*مكتب المحامي الدكتور* 
*مهند أحمد الصانوري*
*2006م**
*
*قانون تنفيذ الأحكام الأجنبية*
*رقم (8) لسنة 1952**([1])*



*المادة 1:* 
يسمى هذا القانون (قانون تنفيذ الأحكام الأجنبية لسنة 1952) ويعمل به بعد مرور شهر على نشره في الجريدة الرسمية .
*المادة 2 :* 
تعني عبارة (الحكم الأجنبي) الواردة في هذا القانون كل حكم صدر من محكمة خارج المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية (بما في ذلك المحاكم الدينية) يتعلق في إجراءات حقوقية ويقضي بدفع مبلغ من المال أو الحكم بعين منقولة أو تصفية حساب ويشمل قرار المحكمين في إجراءات التحكيم إذا كان ذلك القرار قد أصبح بحكم القانون المعمول به في البلد الذي جرى فيه التحكيم قابلاً للتنفيذ كقرار صدر من المحكمة في البلد المذكور .
*المادة 3 :* 
يجوز تنفيذ الحكم الأجنبي في المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية بإقامة دعوى لتنفيذه أمام محكمة بدائية .
*المادة 4 :* 
تقام الدعوى بطلب تنفيذ حكم أجنبي باستدعاء يقدم إلى المحكمة البدائية التي يقيم المحكوم عليه ضمن صلاحيتها أو المحكمة التي تقع ضمن صلاحيتها أملاك المحكوم عليه التي يرغب في تنفيذ الحكم عليها إذا كان المحكوم عليه لا يقيم في المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية . 
*المادة 5 :* 
يجوز للمحكمة أن تبلغ الأشخاص المقيمين خارج دائرة اختصاصها بموجب شروط تستصوبها مع مراعاة أصول المحاكمات الحقوقية .
*المادة 6 :* 
يترتب على المحكوم له أن يقدم إلى المحكمة صورة مصدقة عن الحكم المطلوب تنفيذه مع صورة مصدقة عن ترجمتها إذا كان الحكم بغير اللغة العربية وصورة أخرى لتبليغها للمحكوم عليه .
*المادة 7 :* 
1 - يجوز للمحكمة أن ترفض الطلب المرفوع إليها لتنفيذ حكم أجنبي في الأحوال التالية: 
أ - إذا لم تكن المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم المذكور ذات وظيفة .
ب -إذا كان المحكوم عليه لم يتعاط أعماله داخل قضاء تشمله صلاحية المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم أو لم يكن مقيما داخل قضائها ولم يحضر باختياره أمام المحكمة ولم يعترف بصلاحيتها .
ج - إذا كان المحكوم عليه لم يبلغ مذكرة الحضور من المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم ولم يحضر أمامها رغما عن كونه كان يقطن داخل قضاء تشمله صلاحية المحكمة أو كان يتعاطى أعماله فيه، أو
د - إذا كان الحكم قد حصل عليه بطريق الاحتيال .
هـ- إذا أقنع المحكوم عليه المحكمة بأن الحكم لم يكتسب بعد الصورة القطعية، أو
و -إذا كان الحكم بسبب دعوى لا تسمعها محاكم المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية إما لمخالفتها للنظام العام أو الآداب العامة. 
2 -يجوز للمحكمة أيضا أن ترفض الاستدعاء المقدم إليها بطلب تنفيذ حكم صادر من إحدى محاكم أية دولة لا يجيز قانونها تنفيذ الأحكام الصادرة من محاكم المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية .
*المادة 8 :* 
تسري أحكام قانون أصول المحاكمات الحقوقية على الدعاوى التي تقام وفق هذا القانون .
*المادة 9 :* 
تنفذ الأحكام الصادرة بموجب هذا القانون بالطريقة التي تنفذ فيها الأحكام الصادرة من محاكم المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية. 
*المادة 10 :*
تلغى القوانين التي سبقت هذا القانون .
*المادة 11 :* 
رئيس الوزراء ووزير العدلية مكلفان بتنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون .

*طــلال*

*14/01/1952م*
ــــــــــــــ
([1]) تم نشر هذا القانون في عدد الجريدة الرسمية رقم (1100) الصادر بتاريخ 16/02/1952م، ويعمل به اعتباراً من 16/03/1952م.

----------


## روز علي

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------

